# My Online Store (Dream Piggies)



## Dream Piggies (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have been making Small Animal and Dog Products for a little while, and recently I set up an online store to sell some of my products. The website is called Dream Piggies.

I also made a Facebook page in case anyone would like to have a look, which is also called Dream Piggies.

Some of the products I make and sell include Dog Bandanas. And I also sell LED Dog Collars in 6 Colours and 4 Sizes. The sizes are Small, Medium, Large and Extra Large.

I was just wondering if anyone could have a look on the Website and Facebook page and let me know what you think? I would be grateful for any help and advice I can get.

Thank you, from Dream Piggies.


----------



## Dream Piggies (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry it wouldn't let me post any links to the website. I know that would have been easier for everyone.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You can't post links until you've made 25 posts, and then only in your signature. Sorry.


----------



## Dream Piggies (Jul 24, 2017)

Ah ok. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Dream Piggies said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been making Small Animal and Dog Products for a little while, and recently I set up an online store to sell some of my products. The website is called Dream Piggies.
> 
> ...


Ordered a bandana earlier in the week...thank you it was last lovely. Delivery quick too.


----------



## Dream Piggies (Jul 24, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply. Thank you for leaving feedback, I am so glad you are pleased with your bandana.


----------



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

I just had a look on your site- it looks great! If I had a guinea pig if probably end up getting everything!! Do you do xl or xxl dog bandanas or is large the biggest size?? Just wondering because of my bear dog even though he is lab sized at the moment...


----------



## Dream Piggies (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi there, I am sorry I didn't reply sooner, I hope this isn't too late. I am trying to do Extra Large Dog Bandanas, but I can't seem to get the sizes right, they end up a similar size to the Large ones. But when I get it right I will put some on my Website.


----------



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

Dream Piggies said:


> Hi there, I am sorry I didn't reply sooner, I hope this isn't too late. I am trying to do Extra Large Dog Bandanas, but I can't seem to get the sizes right, they end up a similar size to the Large ones. But when I get it right I will put some on my Website.


Ok


----------

